# Petteri Grows...



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Apparently he is now 6'5, with legitimate PG skills. He is working out with Blake this week and has impressed. Barrett thinks there is a 50/50 chance he is on the roster next year. 

I think its easy at times to forget this was a kid who straight up outplayed Derrick Rose in the Nike Hoop Summit last year. Granted, Rose has probably progressed more this season as he has played against much tougher competition. I think that Petteri could actually play a role in whether we decide to trade up, or even draft, a PG this year. There is a reason we brought him over pre-draft, as we probably wanted to evaluate him. 

What do you all think of this? 

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/06/i_was_able_to_catch.html


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

He intrigues me greatly, but I wouldn't change the way I draft over him. I'd be happy to see Petteri on the roster this season, if we can make room for him. I don't know that we can, but let's hope.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I really do think he'll be wearing a Portland jersey in October. I'm going with 90%, personally.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I hope so, im tired of waiting for this off-seas potential.
it seems to never show up and then we waste all of that time and energy.

either bring it or get somethin' better


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I agree with the 90% guess. At least for some team in the NBA. The guy wanted desperately to play for us last year. 

I forgot what was posted a few weeks ago regarding first round players that want to play now. What are his options again if the Blazers say we want you wait?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Is that Petteri in the background when Nate's talking in this video?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

meru said:


> Is that Petteri in the background when Nate's talking in this video?





You would think so. Joe Alexander is the only white player that was listed in the workout participants, and he was the one talking with people. It sorta looks like Koponen also I guess.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

meru said:


> Is that Petteri in the background when Nate's talking in this video?


I'm pretty sure thats Alexander

STOMP


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Although Kopo is in town working out and getting ready for Summer League ... hard to say though


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Gavin mentioned that when he went in at the end of that workout, as guys were interviewing the draftees, Koponen and Blake were there working out together, so yeah, I think that's who we're seeing -- and then Alexander chatting with the media as MM says.

Changing topics, is Rice really as short as he looks in that video? McMillan was something of combo-guard but largely played point -- I'm guessing he's like 6'3" maybe? That'd make Rice something like 5'7" or 8"? :whoknows:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I thought McMillian was about 6'5" himself.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

MB is high on him.



> One of the highlights of Tuesday's session, for me, actually came after the workout ended. That's when Petteri Koponen got a chance to hit the court for a workout. Koponen, the 30th pick in last year's draft, of course, hasn't been signed by Portland, but just arrived in the states and wants to show the Trail Blazers he belongs in the NBA now, and not later. Petteri just turned 20 in April, but is a pure point guard, and has greatly improved from the last time we saw him.
> 
> I spent some time with Petteri last summer in Las Vegas, at the summer league, and it was great to see him again. He's a very engaging young man, and his English is nearly perfect. The first thing I noticed is that he has grown, or at least I thought so. Koponen wasn't sure, but it appeared to most of us watching, that he's at least 6-5 now, and has put on some muscle.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Honestly I wouldn't mind cutting McBob to make room for Petteri so he can get the fifteenth roster spot ... of course I think Jack has to be moved, and I guess if I didn't think it would hurt Rudy's relationship with the team, I'd trade Sergio too.

Pros: Kopponen has really good length, a pretty good shot and handle.
Cons: played against subpar competition, still really really young and probably needs a few years on the bench seasoning.

I can't wait to watch him in Summer league; hopefully he gets significant time at the point instead of having to play off guard.


----------



## fiElDy (Oct 24, 2005)

That looks like Koponen at the 1:03 mark


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I wanted him on the team last season. Many say that he's on a weak league in Europe. So what. He looked quite good in the Summer League despite having to play out of position.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think we're forgetting that we are already going to have a hard time getting minutes for our players at the 1/2/3, so adding another 1 could prove problematic. 

IMO, for this team to work minutes wise, Jack/Webster/McRob need to be gone. That would enable us to go:

PG: (Draft Pick)/Blake 
SG: Brandon Roy/ Rudy Fernandez
SF: Rudy Fernandez/James Jones/Travis Outlaw
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge/Travis Outlaw/Channing Frye
C: Greg Oden/Joel Przybilla

If we cut McBob and Trade Jack/Webster we have 10 players. If we get 2-3 players back in a trade it goes to 12-13. 

So I guess what I'm trying to say is, in order for us to bring someone over like Petteri we are going to need to trim the fat on this roster.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Do you really see Rudy as a SF. I think he is tiny for a SG, put him at SF in the west and he is going to give up far more points than he scores. Lets break down the starting western SF's...

LAL- Lamar Odom- Far taller, stronger than Rudy. Abuses him.
NOH- Peja is 3-4 inches taller and an shoot over Rudy. Even his D would appear physical on Rudy. 
UTAH- AK47? Far more athletic and even his stick figure esque body is larger.


I dont even want to keep going. Rudy is 6'5-6'6 and about 189lbs. Playing him, or even Roy at SF is an immense waste.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Do you really see Rudy as a SF. I think he is tiny for a SG, put him at SF in the west and he is going to give up far more points than he scores. *Lets break down the starting western SF's...*
> 
> LAL- Lamar Odom- Far taller, stronger than Rudy. Abuses him.
> NOH- Peja is 3-4 inches taller and an shoot over Rudy. Even his D would appear physical on Rudy.
> ...


Gosh you seem to know a lot about Rudy. YouTube scout...

And there are only 3 starting western SFs?


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Just looking at Rudy's frail body, he definitely looks more like a SG/PG rather than a SG/SF, at this stage of his career at least. It isn't like he is 6'9" and skinny. He is skinny plus undersized height wise for a SF.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

World B. Free said:


> Gosh you seem to know a lot about Rudy. YouTube scout...
> 
> And there are only 3 starting western SFs?


You're act is really starting to wear thin.

You don't have to be "Scout in Charge of International Players" to know that 6'5", 6'6" and 180-190lbs. would make Rudy incredibly undersized at the 3 spot. 

And no, we don't really need a list of every SF in the league to know that Rudy would be one of the shortest and almost certainly lightest 3s in the league, but just to name a few more who would abuse Rudy on a nightly basis (at either one end of the court or the other):
Kevin Durant, Ron Artest, Andre Iguodala, Shawn Marion, Tayshaun Prince, Lebron James, Paul Pierce, Hedo Turkoglu, Carmelo Anthony, Caron Butler, Corey Maggette, Josh Childress, Rudy Gay, Luol Deng, Josh Howard, Josh Smith, Shane Battier, Danny Granger ... Should I continue?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> You're act is really starting to wear thin.
> 
> You don't have to be "Scout in Charge of International Players" to know that 6'5", 6'6" and 180-190lbs. would make Rudy incredibly undersized at the 3 spot.
> 
> ...


There are very few starting NBA 3s who wouldn't have significant size (height, length, weight) on Rudy. I very much doubt he'll ever spend more then spot minutes there. 

Just a guess why Barrett and others keep mentioning him at the 3 is that the other option is the 2 where Roy is obviously the guy. Barring the remote possibility of a big roster shake up on draft day, I expect we'll see Rudy coming off the bench to start the year as the primary backup guard. If his defense proves to be at least OK, I'd expect to see Brandon and him starting together in the backcourt by midseason. But saying that is opening a much bigger can of worms for a rosy optimist like Barrett.

Listening to that interview got me really pumped to see Koponen this summer. MB made it sound like if the Blazers don't put him on the roster this year, he won't be available for a while as Euro clubs are courting him with long term offers. I don't see why this is necessarily so though as he could just insist that outs be available in whatever contract he signs. With the contracts of Blake, Sergio, and Jack all potentially ending after next season, it might be in his best interest to play one more year overseas (in a better Euro league then the Finnish one) then to sit on Portland's bench. But if he's good enough to contribute now and his dream is the NBA and he's willing to be patient for a year at least, I'm sure KP can clear a roster spot for him.

STOMP


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I agree that Fernandez at the 3 spot seems unlikely most of the time. If the goal is to use the SF position as a way to have him on the court with Roy, put Roy there -- he's bigger, stronger, and more prepared to deal with NBA forwards. 

On offense I find positions nearly meaningless -- run the ball through Roy regardless of whom he's guarding at the other end.

Back to Fernandez, I think he's got a better chance of staying with opposing PGs in some meaningful way than with SFs -- the SFs might not blow past him but they could simply camp and shoot over him -- at least most of the starting SFs. Now when it comes to playing against opposing benches, _that_ might be different. Even then the short SFs in the least that come to mind are guys like Bowen and Patterson -- that paints a pretty picture does it not?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> PG: (Draft Pick)/Blake
> SG: Brandon Roy/ Rudy Fernandez
> SF: Rudy Fernandez/James Jones/Travis Outlaw
> PF: LaMarcus Aldridge/Travis Outlaw/Channing Frye
> C: Greg Oden/Joel Przybilla



Unless Pritchard manages to land Rose (or _perhaps_ Mayo), and maybe even then, I can't imagine a rookie starting over Blake.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Do you really see Rudy as a SF. I think he is tiny for a SG, put him at SF in the west and he is going to give up far more points than he scores. Lets break down the starting western SF's...
> 
> LAL- Lamar Odom- Far taller, stronger than Rudy. Abuses him.
> NOH- Peja is 3-4 inches taller and an shoot over Rudy. Even his D would appear physical on Rudy.
> ...


Just because Rudy starts at the 3 doesn't mean he has to guard the 3's. On D Roy can easily switch to guard the opponents # and Rudy can guard the 2. 

And Porter2004, What I meant by that was either pick or trade, sorry for not making that one clear. And my gut feeling right now is that we're going to be trading for a PG. 

So we will see, but I think that we could easily have Roy/Rudy or Rudy/Roy at the 2/3. Really IMO it won't matter a whole lot. With LaMarcus and Oden and Joel down low, I think we don't need as much perimeter defense as we did this year. And not to mention Rudy is very good at covering the passing lanes, so I think we'll be fine.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Blazers trying to sign Rudy---> Blazers claiming Rudy will get many minutes--> Barrett publicly claiming Rudy will start at SF

After Fernandez signs on the dotted line, you won't hear any more about him as a SF. In fact, by late in his rookie season, you'll mostly see him on the bench yukking it up with Sergio.

My man Petteri will be ripping up the court!!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

realistically, Rudy is going to be sold on being another Manu Ginobili, where he might be able to contend for both ROY and 6th man. we'll experiment with Roy at PG/Rudy at SG in-game, and if it goes well we'll transition to that by midseason. 

of course, it doesn't seem that long ago that everybody thought Rodriguez would transition into the starting lineup by the end of the season. so who knows.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> realistically, Rudy is going to be sold on being another Manu Ginobili, where he might be able to contend for both ROY and 6th man. we'll experiment with Roy at PG/Rudy at SG in-game, and if it goes well we'll transition to that by midseason.
> 
> of course, it doesn't seem that long ago that everybody thought Rodriguez would transition into the starting lineup by the end of the season. so who knows.


The problem with comparing Sergio to Rudy is that Rudy was a starter on the team and got major minutes, and Sergio wasn't. The problem with Peter is that he plays on a high school level team, and not a top level team like Rudy.

Sergio was raw (and still is), whereas Rudy is much more polished. Pistol Pete (or, as one of my philosophy teacher liked to say about another one of the teachers, jokingly of course, "that ******* Fin") is raw, but at least has a shot.


crap, I forgot you can't say the astard-bay word.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Right now, Petteri Koponen is an unknown quantity. He has all the tools though to be a NBA point guard, according to scouts. His court vision is really nice. That was the reason Portland took a chance to pick him 30th last year. He just might be the diamond in the rough we have been looking for. 

A 6'5" point guard with vision ...WOW! I hope it works out.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Balian said:


> Right now, Petteri Koponen is an unknown quantity. He has all the tools though to be a NBA point guard, according to scouts. His court vision is really nice. That was the reason Portland took a chance to pick him 30th last year. He just might be the diamond in the rough we have been looking for.
> 
> A 6'5" point guard with vision ...WOW! I hope it works out.


Did Philly choose them for themselves or was it pre arranged? The reason i ask is that I think Portland traded for him after he was already picked, meaning at least two teams thought he was good enough to warrant guaranteed first round money.
I hope we sign him this summer.

As for Rudy...I agree with all of you. It is very puzzling that they keep mentioning him as a SF. No way. But I bet he can play the point as well as Eddie House. That is not saying much though. But the Celts are the Champs.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we all have to remember that there is a downside to height. There is a reason there are precious few true 6'5 PG's in the league. There is a chance that PK's height may have forced him to outgrow the PG position. If he is unable to guard the position in the NBA because of his size, than he will be behind Roy and Rudy, and never really see the court.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

GOD said:


> I think we all have to remember that there is a downside to height. There is a reason there are precious few true 6'5 PG's in the league. There is a chance that PK's height may have forced him to outgrow the PG position. If he is unable to guard the position in the NBA because of his size, than he will be behind Roy and Rudy, and never really see the court.


Maybe, but on the other hand, not everybody needs starter minutes, nor deserves them in this league. I would be perfectly happy if he ended up a high quality backup. 15 minutes? Ok. Cool just don't F up the game while Brandon is out.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

GOD said:


> I think we all have to remember that there is a downside to height. There is a reason there are precious few true 6'5 PG's in the league. There is a chance that PK's height may have forced him to outgrow the PG position. If he is unable to guard the position in the NBA because of his size, than he will be behind Roy and Rudy, and never really see the court.



I think Phil Jackson would disagree. He loves tall point guards. Plus we are only talking one more inch. (And that has not been verified) But I guess it could depend on the coaches defensive strategy.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Some notably tall point guards:

Magic Johnson 6'8" or 6'9", depending on your basketball cards
Oscar Robertson 6'5"
Jason Kidd 6'4"
Gary Payton 6'4"

They're also famous for being triple double machines (well, maybe not Payton). Koponen will likely never be in this class of player, but if he's a pure point guard (which means that handling and distribution is his primary skill) at a height like this, he could have an interesting impact.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Entity said:


> Some notably tall point guards:
> 
> Magic Johnson 6'8" or 6'9", depending on your basketball cards
> Oscar Robertson 6'5"
> ...


Yeah, there's also 

Marko Jaric 6'6"
Sasha Vujacic 6'7" (drafted as a PG)

...and they're also from Europe


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Entity said:


> Some notably tall point guards:
> 
> Magic Johnson 6'8" or 6'9", depending on your basketball cards
> Oscar Robertson 6'5"
> ...


Aside from the implications that his height could have for his offensive game, I'm equally intrigued by what it could do for his defense; Petteri may not have the lateral quickness to keep up with the Paul's of the league (who really does?), but if he at least has good fundamental footwork, knowledge of where his help defense is, and a the ability to funnel the speedsters into the teeth of that interior defense, coupled with the ability to bother an opposing guard's shot (either a 1 or a 2) with his length and height, then he might even end up a passable defender in the NBA (with lots of work of course).

This is why I dislike 6'0" and under PGs in the NBA, they have to have lightning quick speed and a lot of other very high levels of skill to compensate for size disadvantages.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Petteri was one of the Blazers that looked the least comfortable in Summer League last year. I'm glad he's gotten bigger, but his biggest problem was with the speed of the Summer League play. Unless we unload both Jack and Sergio, I highly doubt he's worth a roster spot at this point.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

chairman said:


> As for Rudy...I agree with all of you. It is very puzzling that they keep mentioning him as a SF. No way. But I bet he can play the point as well as Eddie House. That is not saying much though. But the Celts are the Champs.


If he's sharing the back court with either Blake or Roy he'll never be more then Co-Point. I'm guessing a 23 year old Rudy is able to claim more minutes then any of the 20 year old rookie guards Portland might draft... or Jarrett Jack :smart:

STOMP


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

craigehlo said:


> *Petteri was one of the Blazers that looked the least comfortable in Summer League last year.* I'm glad he's gotten bigger, but his biggest problem was with the speed of the Summer League play. Unless we unload both Jack and Sergio, I highly doubt he's worth a roster spot at this point.


I didn't get to watch him play last summer, but I seem to recall reading that he played off-guard almost exclusively and didn't get much time at all at the point.

Was he getting blown out of the water by other's athleticism or did he just seem like he was out of position?


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

nikolokolus said:


> I didn't get to watch him play last summer, but I seem to recall reading that he played off-guard almost exclusively and didn't get much time at all at the point.
> 
> Was he getting blown out of the water by other's athleticism or did he just seem like he was out of position?


He did not get embarrassed by other's athleticism. At times he looked bad because the players he was in with were not on the same page. Other times he looked very confident and smooth. Never easy to tell in summer league. But it was never a situation where you thought "wow this guy is a project" (Like Travis did his very first summer league)He just didn't get much of a chance to display himself as a PG.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

nikolokolus said:


> I didn't get to watch him play last summer, but I seem to recall reading that he played off-guard almost exclusively and didn't get much time at all at the point.
> 
> Was he getting blown out of the water by other's athleticism or did he just seem like he was out of position?


I was there at the SL as well and I think it was a mixture of not a lot of confidence, and adjusting to the type of game played over here. 

I still don't think he makes the roster for another year or 2. We have to remember that we are drafting these players to let them develop overseas and when they can come in and make an instant impact then we bring them over. I think with the trouble we are having already trying to get everyone minutes at the 1/2/3, that the last thing we need is to squeeze in a few minutes for Petteri. 

Now if we had something like 17 roster spots or something like a development list, it would enable teams to have a few players like Petteri that they can use to develop in the D-league instead of having to find a balance between them signing a Euro contract with a huge buyout, or bringing them over to early.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> I was there at the SL as well and I think it was a mixture of not a lot of confidence, and adjusting to the type of game played over here.
> 
> I still don't think he makes the roster for another year or 2. We have to remember that we are drafting these players to let them develop overseas and when they can come in and make an instant impact then we bring them over. I think with the trouble we are having already trying to get everyone minutes at the 1/2/3, that the last thing we need is to squeeze in a few minutes for Petteri.
> 
> Now if we had something like 17 roster spots or something like a development list, it would enable teams to have a few players like Petteri that they can use to develop in the D-league instead of having to find a balance between them signing a Euro contract with a huge buyout, or bringing them over to early.



The problem is there isn't really a compromise. The way I understand it is he either plays in a very poor Euro league like he is now (And does not develop enough), or he signs with a very competitive Euro league that will require a bigger commitment (And buyout) from him. If he has a decent showing in Vegas this year I say sign him. He can develop more at practice and the D league then he would in the league he is in now. I guess it comes down to Jack. He he is traded then Petteri would be fine to have as the Von Wafer/Green on the end of the Bench. Because he will be happy in that role.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

chairman said:


> The problem is there isn't really a compromise. The way I understand it is he either plays in a very poor Euro league like he is now (And does not develop enough), or he signs with a very competitive Euro league that will require a bigger commitment (And buyout) from him. If he has a decent showing in Vegas this year I say sign him. He can develop more at practice and the D league then he would in the league he is in now. *I guess it comes down to Jack. He he is traded then Petteri would be fine to have as the Von Wafer/Green on the end of the Bench. Because he will be happy in that role.*


This is my line of thinking too.

I'm definitely not an advocate of signing him until KP gets a chance to evaluate his progress in summer league and is able to determine if he's deserving of that third/fourth string PG role and it's a given that Jack has to be moved with Rudy slotted to come in.

If the guy isn't ready for the NBA, then he isn't ready and he probably should go back to Europe and try to land a 3 year deal on a team in a higher level league. If nothing else his draft rights might be a valuable trade asset down the road.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

He didn't look any more awkward than any other 1st timer in America, playing out of position to allow Taurean Green and Sergio some minutes. This summer, he'll be a 2nd timer playing his own position. He knows what to expect. He won't have to defer to Oden, Aldridge, or other point guards. He'll be the surprise of our Summer League team.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> I didn't get to watch him play last summer, but I seem to recall reading that he played off-guard almost exclusively and didn't get much time at all at the point.
> 
> Was he getting blown out of the water by other's athleticism or did he just seem like he was out of position?


Judge for yourself:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGEK7USKl9M&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGEK7USKl9M&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

nikolokolus said:


> This is my line of thinking too.
> 
> I'm definitely not an advocate of signing him until KP gets a chance to evaluate his progress in summer league and is able to determine if he's deserving of that third/fourth string PG role and it's a given that Jack has to be moved with Rudy slotted to come in.
> 
> If the guy isn't ready for the NBA, then he isn't ready and he probably should go back to Europe and try to land a 3 year deal on a team in a higher level league. If nothing else his draft rights might be a valuable trade asset down the road.


If you look at teams like SA they bring over Scola and Oberto when they are in their late's 20's. And we are talking about bringing Petteri over when he is 20 a year after we drafted him. Now if he just absolutely dominates the SL then I'd be all for signing him, but if he needs more time to develop, I definitely thing signing a 3-4 year deal over in Europe would not be a bad idea. The Blazers at that time would be solid championship contenders (knock on wood, if everything goes to plan) and then it would enable us to bring over a 23-24 year old PG that could contribute some off the bench right away. 

I'm not saying that we don't or won't need Petteri. KP was with SA so he knows their system of developing Euro's and I know every player is different I just think it would be smart to leave him over there at least another year so we can get all the PT and player roles defined instead of mixing in another young PG who needs time to develop.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

meru said:


> Judge for yourself:


Meh, I'm not a big fan of highlight reels; no opportunity to see how a guy plays at both ends of the court, how they look in the flow of the game, etc. But I guess he looked decent in those clips nonetheless.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> This is my line of thinking too.
> 
> I'm definitely not an advocate of signing him until KP gets a chance to evaluate his progress in summer league and is able to determine if he's deserving of that third/fourth string PG role and it's a given that Jack has to be moved with Rudy slotted to come in.
> 
> If the guy isn't ready for the NBA, then he isn't ready and he probably should go back to Europe and try to land a 3 year deal on a team in a higher level league. If nothing else his draft rights might be a valuable trade asset down the road.


If he develops with one of these top Euro teams to the point that the Blazers would want him to be a rotation level player or better, he'd probably command a whole lot more there then his rookie contract would allow. I think the blazers were very lucky that Rudy turned down millions. If he's thought to have potential they should probably bring him on now rather then risk losing him altogether.

STOMP


----------



## ROY4MVP (Dec 26, 2007)

btw, that is petteri in the video that was posted earlier in this thread. At the 1:03 mark mike rice (at the right side of the screen) points and says as petteri runs across the screen, "Petteri Kopenen....from Finland." It's pretty to easy to read his lips.


----------

